Ask HN: What business software app do you hate the most? Why? - mud_dauber
======
ksaj
I don't particularly dislike PowerPoint, but I can't resolve the fact that in
30 years of development and massively increased software footprint, the
presentations look the same now as they did in the 90's. The only thing
differentiating the age of a presentation is the choice of default font.

OTOH I have a friend who would argue this is a sign of perfect design, and the
amount of hard drive space a software package takes doesn't matter so much
these days anyway. Six of one, half a dozen of the other.

------
TP4Cornholio
SharePoint. Mostly because we use it improperly (as a backend for web apps)

~~~
codingdave
I've always found that approach fairly insane. The Enterprise shops where I've
done Sharepoint work and consulting always followed a strategy that SharePoint
is good at its built-in features, but if you even think about writing .NET
code to enhance it, just walk away from SharePoint and go write an app.

------
agsqwe
Jira. So slow these days.

~~~
lytefm
Not to mention the inconsistent interfaces. You like Markdown? Sorry, won't
work in that view. But in the other one, for sure.

------
anotheryou
\- WYSIWYG editors (confluence, google docs, word, etc.): never does what I
want, pasting markdown or HTML always fails and at some point I get bugs with
nested lists...

\- MS exchange: forces you to use outlook and is buggy

\- Linux: Bluetooth headsets stuck to 8bit (instead of 16bit) when using them
with mic, external sound card not fully supported, encryption not coupled with
user login (and using suspend to ram makes it useless)

\- Windows: Backups suck (built in can silently fail, no user folder etc),
pushing Edge hard, not unix

\- macOS: the dock, can't switch between windows of the same app efficiently,
hard on exotic keyboard layouts, bad font rendering on non-retina screens

~~~
steve_taylor
On macOS, use ⌘~ to switch between windows in the same app. Between that
shortcut and ⌘-space to open spotlight, the only use I have for the dock is to
empty the trash.

~~~
anotheryou
thanks, just ditched macOS though and not looking back :)

------
giantg2
Probably Workday. It takes more clicks to get where you want to go than older,
less flashy software. Rendering and response times are slow too. It might just
be how my company set it up.

------
xmot7
MS Teams is pretty terrible, probably worse than SharePoint for me.

~~~
utf_8x
Ever tried Lync? I'd take Teams over that shit any day

~~~
chrisandchris
Lync / Skype for Business will not exist anymore in less than 12 months. So
maybe not a good idea to onboard there [1] .

[1] [https://redmondmag.com/articles/2019/07/30/microsoft-
ending-...](https://redmondmag.com/articles/2019/07/30/microsoft-ending-skype-
for-business-online-service.aspx)

------
utf_8x
Lync for sure. Or Skype for Business as they call it these days even though
it's got absolutely nothing in common with Skype. Worst communications app
ever created.

------
executive
Slack - horrible search

------
atoav
Any shipping software by DHL, FedEX or UPS. This stuff is horrible, clunky,
error prone, ignores productive software conventions, transfers data at a
snails pace etc

------
m-p-3
Dell KACE, what a piece of utter garbage.

------
reactor
Cyberark

Very slow and un-intuitive/convoluted UX.

------
tarun_anand
Any CRM app.

~~~
mud_dauber
Everybody hates typing meeting notes into predefined fields. Can you peel the
onion a bit?

